# The unsaved man's motto (Matthew Mead)



## Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2008)

(Matthew Mead, "The Almost Christian" 1661)

There is a proud heart in every natural man. There
was much pride in Adam's sin—and there is much of
it in all Adam's sons. Pride is a radical sin, and from
hence arises this over-inflated opinion of a man's
spiritual state and condition.

"The Pharisee stood up and prayed about himself:
God, I thank you that I am not like other men—
robbers, evildoers, adulterers." Luke 18:11

This is the unsaved man's motto. A proud man has
an eye to see his beauty—but not his deformity. He sees
his abilities—but not his spots. He sees his seeming
righteousness—but not his real wretchedness.

It must be a work of grace—which must show a man
the lack of grace. The haughty eye looks upward—but
the humble eye looks downward, and therefore this is
the believer's motto, "I am the least of saints—and
the greatest of sinners!"

"But the tax collector stood at a distance and dared
not even lift his eyes to heaven as he prayed. Instead,
he beat his chest in sorrow, saying, 'O God, be merciful
to me, for I am a sinner!' I tell you, this sinner, not the
Pharisee, returned home justified before God!"
Luke 18:13-14


----------

